
HTC and Samsung license Intellectual Ventures patent portfolio, gear up for war - lotusleaf1987
http://www.engadget.com/2010/11/23/htc-and-samsung-license-entire-intellectual-ventures-patent-port/
======
noonespecial
Build whatever you want and then just _rent_ the patents you need from old
Nate and the gang when trouble comes calling? A few more consolidations and
it'll just be a toll that every one who builds anything just has to pay.

Could it go any further wrong?

